# Aloha 34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As soon as spring comes I intend to have a survey made on an aloha 34 I plan to buy, I will be sailing on lake Ontario, and St-lawrence river. I plan to buy this boat because as soon as get the opportunity I wish to cross the pond and and cruise the mediteraneen. It might be in 6 or 7 years, who knows? And I beleive that the aloha 34 is well suited for that purpose, and in a mean time its not a slug, so its also a good choice for Lake Ontario. My mind is pretty much made for the aloha, but I am just curious to know what Jeff H thinks about it , and of course all other inputs are welcome! and if you have any suggestions for other boats in the same price range/category, just in case the deal does not conclude.

Thanks

Daniel G


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

A similar boat, in fact they look the same, is the Hinterheoller 35. I think you will find it is much more suitable for a trip across the pond, I believe the design and build quality is much better. 
I do not know this for sure but have heard from different sources that the quality of construction on the Alohas varied a fair bit. 

Good Luck
Gary


----------



## Don1500 (Nov 16, 2010)

saltdreamer said:


> As soon as spring comes I intend to have a survey made on an aloha 34 I plan to buy, I will be sailing on lake Ontario, and St-lawrence river. I plan to buy this boat because as soon as get the opportunity I wish to cross the pond and and cruise the mediteraneen. It might be in 6 or 7 years, who knows? And I beleive that the aloha 34 is well suited for that purpose, and in a mean time its not a slug, so its also a good choice for Lake Ontario. My mind is pretty much made for the aloha, but I am just curious to know what Jeff H thinks about it , and of course all other inputs are welcome! and if you have any suggestions for other boats in the same price range/category, just in case the deal does not conclude.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel G


Just put a deposit on this Aloha 34 in Annapolis:










I jumped when the price was dropped to what I was going to offer and they were a feature boat at the Annapolis Boat Show. I was within 60 days of departing for the search and was going to bring whatever boat I found to Hampton, Va anyway. This saved me a search, a complete refit, and a trip around Florida. (I say that about the trip because I know I would have bought something in Texas.)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

She's a Ted Brewer design, roomy and comfortable and well behaved as his work usually is.

Aloha 34 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

ALOHA 34 sailboat on sailboatdata.com

More fin keel than Brewer's usual longish keel/Brewer bite style of hull but that likely explains it's non-slug status.

Not aware of any serious quality issues with Aloha, expect they would be on par with other local builders of that era.


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Worked on a few of these in Port Credit in the 80's installing refrigeration, instruments, pilots, seasonal in/out. Can't comment on performance or design, but compared to Niagara 35's of similar vintage boat lacked finesse in build/assembly quality. QC at Hinterhoeller was at a higher level. On the other hand, the Niagara 35 has reputation for deck delaminiation/soft spots, again, a QC problem. None of them are perfect, but most of them are fun!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I drew the deck lines for that boat when I was moonlighting for Ted.


----------



## kulokoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Does the Aloha 34 have a deck stepped or keel stepped mast? I haven't seen a mast in interior photos, but perhaps it is hidden behind some wood work?

(Just a practical matter knowing there are low bridges in my future.)


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I don't think that it matters very much if it is keel or deck-stepped - the mast is much too big to make it convenient for dropping to go under bridges. If this is an absolute must you need to look at boats with purpose-built tabernacles. I think there are some Dutch boats like that.


----------

